# Hunting Lease  (Taylor County, GA)



## mswift (Sep 19, 2006)

118 acre tract in Taylor County.  30 acres of 12 year old panted pines and naturalized pines mixed with hardwoods.  Springs are also on the property.  Land has not been hunted in years.  Leasee will be required to have insurance.  Lease fee:  $1000.00.  For more details email:  swiftmt1@hotmail.com


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 19, 2006)

How long has it been since the property was leased and what city is the property near?


----------



## ccboy (Sep 19, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 19, 2006)

email sent


----------



## mswift (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got a lease for the year.  Thanks for the interest.


----------

